# prewar "1947" (1939) Schwinn ladies frame on ebay...



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 10, 2022)

I was looking at this one on ebay, someone got it this morning.  had I noticed it had the fenders I would have snagged it 😩

listed as a 1947

fenders and chain guard would have been worth the price for me

1939 serial #













https://www.ebay.com/itm/234815039401?campid=5335809022


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2022)

Looks like he blew that piece apart. A few remaining parts from that are still listed. No wheelsets though. I like that crank set.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 10, 2022)

looks like the stem, a fragile looking seat and possibly the pedals, (they are "english") are listed. I emailed about wheels, hand brakes or handlebars.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 11, 2022)

It's an early frameset - has the old style rear forks. Also might be a vintage Williams chainring and cranks (good stuff). Definitely still some good parts on that frame.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 11, 2022)

Earliest ladies lightweight I've ever seen.  someone scored!


----------



## ccdc.1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Curious for input from y'all.....all the early dropout New World frames I have seen (virtually) have "C" serial numbers....is that accurate from others' experience? Seems sorta logical that the early Paramounts were "A" serials, Superiors were "B" serials, and then New World were "C" serials, but then a bit later it seems they added "D" and then more letters.... Have others seen this pattern?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2022)

I don’t think the New Worlds followed the same serial sequence as the prewar Paramount/Superior models, since they were special order models, that were made in a separate facility by Emil Wastyn.
All of the prewar Paramounts got a A prefix, and all of the prewar Superiors got a B prefix.
The letter C that shows up on the first series of New World models is a late 39 prefix sequence that was being used at the Schwinn production facility.
I think, It was just coincidence that the letter C  happened to be where the serial numbers were, when the New World production started.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

All the 1939 New Worlds had the pre-war rear fork ends. The 1940 and later models had the rear drop out fork end. All the 39 models recorded on Miq’s list have C serial numbers and only one 39 with a B serial has shown up, a New World Racer with a one piece crank and machine stamped number. The 1940-41 New Worlds had D E F G and H serials. The New Worlds with one piece crank shells were all machine stamped and the three piece crank shells were all hand stamped and with one less digit (4) than the machine stamped numbers. 

All the normal production pieces were not built in any numerical order whereas the Paramounts and most likely the Superiors had the serials stamped and used in a numerical order with the actual build. 

On this list from the defunct Registry site, the A numbered Paramounts were 1938 models.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2022)

I think what we all forget here is that the serial numbers really meant nothing to Schwinn other than possible warranty concerns. it was not like the VIN number on a car... these were just bikes. toys for kids to destroy long before they reached adulthood.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Dec 20, 2022)

I think there is a bit of confusion on the Prefix letter, My earliest Paramounts have "A", and then "B". I believe they went to *999 and then used the next letter.
I have very early '38/9 Cycle Trucks with the "A" Prefix


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2022)




----------

